# How long to wait for Revenue rebate to paid into bank account?



## Wonderwoman (27 Apr 2007)

I recieved my P21 Balancing Statements for 2004, 2005 and 2006 online through ros.ie on Monday. (I had requested these years to be reviewed as I had not claimed Medical Insurance Relief credit as my employer pays my BUPA and didnt realise I could!). So I am due a nice bit of money back from them as per the P21s. 
Anyone have any idea how long it will take to credit to my bank account?
Could I be in for weeks of a wait? I'm starting to think it would have been quicker for them to post me a cheque! 

Anyone with any experience of this?


----------



## purpeller (27 Apr 2007)

The turn around is usually quite good.
I had my rebate in less than a week (including a weekend!)


----------



## Wonderwoman (27 Apr 2007)

Ok, thanks purpeller. It's easy to be impatient when waiting for money!


----------



## Happy Girl (27 Apr 2007)

Sorry to be bearer of bad news wonderwoman but I had to wait almost six weeks for rebate on refuse charges. But sure it's good to get it anyway!


----------



## uncorked (30 Apr 2007)

I sent all my info to revenue on 1 March and I just got my cheque last Friday, so it took almost 2 months!


----------



## Wonderwoman (30 Apr 2007)

Thanks, I am sure every case is different. My 'assignment' as it was called on ros.ie went to 'completed' status last monday and I had my P21s with the amount of tax overpaid and it stated that it would be paid to my bank account. I had already waited 6 weeks for this since posting in the details of my claim, so hopefully I will get the money fairly soon!


----------



## Wonderwoman (1 May 2007)

Money hit my account this morning, probably got stuck in the queue behind my Child benefit..... Mortgage.... Life Assurance.... TRS.... the list goes on!


----------

